

How tired are you of seeing Clever's advertisement? - torkable

How often does a K-12 teacher thank you for coding? Find out at Clever (YC S12)<p>Who else if completely fucking tired of seeing this shit pop up?
======
jack-r-abbit
And you can't flag it or comment on it.

